
Commotio Cordis or “Agitation of the Heart” - vo2maxer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commotio_cordis
======
vo2maxer
Of related interest: Her campaign to make lacrosse safer goes on, 20 years
after her son’s death

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/01/31/lacrosse-
he...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/01/31/lacrosse-heart-injury-
acompora/)

